# Maui Rental Car bottom line



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2009)

Since AKE doesn't like the $5/day energy surcharge at the Maui Schooner I hope he is sitting when he checks the bottom line on a Maui Car rental.

Base rate:  $330
Customer Facility Charge $13
Concession Recovery Fee 11.11%= $36.66
Rental Mtr Vehicle Schg $3/day=$39
Weight Tax  $4.55  (Guess I'll have to loose weight)   
Sales Tax 4.1766% =$15.46
Subtotal 108.67  this is 32.93% of the base rate!!!!!!!!!!! 
Grand Total $438.67

AKE shouldn't be complaining too much.  The Loon has much higher value against the dollar than just a few years ago. 

I've met Canadians who have enough money to spend Canada's coldest three months on Maui.  Longest I've ever been able to afford was three weeks.:hysterical: 

Sterling


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2009)

Is that the rate per week?  What size car?  And what dates?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2009)

Luanne said:


> Is that the rate per week?  What size car?  And what dates?



Intermediate 2-15 Jan rate is the total for the rental period on Maui


----------



## Luanne (Nov 6, 2009)

So my rate looks right about in line.

April 25 - May 2
Intermediate

Base Rate: 7 day(s) 167.50 USD 

Taxes & Surcharges: 58.74 USD 
Surcharge 
50.81 USD

$3.00 per day (Hawaii State Surcharge) 

(up to) $0.60 per day (Vehicle License Fee) 

$1.00 per day (Customer Facility Charge) 

11.11% (Concessionaire Fee)


Tax ( 4.166% ) 7.93 USD

Mileage:Unlimited 


Approximate Total 226.24 USD  


Estimated Total 226.24 USD


----------



## JeffW (Nov 6, 2009)

Shh!  You're not supposed to notice all of that.  Remember, "you're local politician didn't raise your taxes", but just put 30% fees on travel expenses in your town, which just about every other town duplicates.

Jeff


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 6, 2009)

Although those taxes are exorbitant, I don't think they are anything new - they've been around for awhile.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 6, 2009)

I really just put it in to raise AKE's hackles.   Nothing new is right.  Sure would be nice if they would clean the inside of the windshield for a change.

It just isn't cheap vacationing in Paradise.


Last year Star Market in Kihei had tomatoes @ $7.98/lb and the farmers market just down the street from the Schooner had bigger and I bet tastier Kula tomatos at 2.99/#. 


Sterling


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 6, 2009)

I'd have to recheck but, if memory serves me correctly Phoenix is the worst and Denver isn't far behind. The last time I rented a car at DIA it seems that the add on fee's were around 50% of the base rate.


----------



## teepeeca (Nov 7, 2009)

OK---guess I'm supposed to figure out all of what has been posted.  Am finishing up a 3 week timeshare vacation on Maui (Oct 20 to Nov 10) and paid not quite $519 for the 3 week rental period---ALL-IN.  That is for a "mid-size"---at least I "think" it is---a Chevy "Malibu", from Alamo.

I think (hope) that is/was a good price.

Tony


----------



## valbo97 (Nov 8, 2009)

We just rented a standard car on Maui for two weeks(15 days) 11/14 to 11/28 for a total of about $360 by bidding on priceline. We paid $165 total for a one week (7 days) on Kauai 11/28 thru 12/5 uses Hotwire.
Hawaii really taxes the visitors !!!!!!


----------



## gator (Nov 10, 2009)

dougp26364 said:


> I'd have to recheck but, if memory serves me correctly Phoenix is the worst and Denver isn't far behind. The last time I rented a car at DIA it seems that the add on fee's were around 50% of the base rate.



When I rent in Phoenix I use Enterprise, off the airport. They pick you up and return you without all the airport surcharges. Comes out to be roughly half price.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 10, 2009)

gator said:


> When I rent in Phoenix I use Enterprise, off the airport. They pick you up and return you without all the airport surcharges. Comes out to be roughly half price.



I wonder if anyone has tried doing that in Hawaii?????


----------



## LisaRex (Nov 10, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> I wonder if anyone has tried doing that in Hawaii?????



http://www.aloharentacar.com/policies.htm


----------



## AKE (Nov 12, 2009)

First of all I am a SHE, not a HE and I won't waste anyone's time replying BUT just for info, I just had 2 intermediate car rentals, $175 total on Maui and $200 on Kauai so maybe I am just a better shopper -  HINT: book a car early on and then a week before check the price - 80% of the time (except for Xmas) you will find a better deal.


----------



## philemer (Nov 13, 2009)

I've seen some low rates on Hawaii, for January, from Enterprise & Alamo in the last few days. Do a google search for codes.


----------



## Syed (Nov 14, 2009)

Try Advantage Rent a car and Enterprise. I have seen some very good prices and don't have some of the fees the airport based agencies add on.  They are located a couple of miles from Kahului airport and pick up and drop off.


----------



## Luanne (Nov 14, 2009)

Syed said:


> Try Advantage Rent a car and Enterprise. I have seen some very good prices and don't have some of the fees the airport based agencies add on.  They are located a couple of miles from Kahului airport and pick up and drop off.



I currently have a reservation with Advantage for Maui for next April.  It was a lot less.  However, I've read some absolutely horrible reviews for Advantage and I'm considering cancelling my reservation and going with the one I have for Avis, even though Avis is going to cost more.  

Do you have any personal experience with either Advantage or Enterprise?


----------



## Cathyb (Nov 15, 2009)

*valbo:*



valbo97 said:


> We just rented a standard car on Maui for two weeks(15 days) 11/14 to 11/28 for a total of about $360 by bidding on priceline. We paid $165 total for a one week (7 days) on Kauai 11/28 thru 12/5 uses Hotwire.
> Hawaii really taxes the visitors !!!!!!



What car agency did you get?  TIA


----------



## Kauai Kid (Nov 15, 2009)

Never a problem with Enterprise on Maui.

Sterling


----------



## Syed (Nov 15, 2009)

Luanne said:


> I currently have a reservation with Advantage for Maui for next April.  It was a lot less.  However, I've read some absolutely horrible reviews for Advantage and I'm considering cancelling my reservation and going with the one I have for Avis, even though Avis is going to cost more.
> 
> Do you have any personal experience with either Advantage or Enterprise?



 I know a few friends who have used Advantage in Maui and with no problems.  Also, I have heard other people having trouble connecting with the pick up van at the airport.
I have used Enterprise once on Maui and no problems.


----------

